# Guard dogs and multiple paddocks



## jtiberius (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm currently designing the paddocks and the setup of our newly acquired property.

We are going to be training a guard dog soon, but I don't know the best way to have the guard the herd. We will be rotating livestock and chickens in multiple paddocks and I'm not sure the most efficient place for the dog to be.

There is no way that I can think of for the dog to get in and out of the paddocks when needed.

We considered keeping the dog outside the paddocks but placing a donkey in the paddocks with the rest of livestock, but from what I've read, the herd dog needs to be with the herd.

Can someone provide insight for me on how their dogs do what they do?


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We have used a few different methods. We put donkeys with the goats/cattle at one point (donkeys are pretty worthless guarding free range poultry). We built short fences for our rabbit yard that the dogs could jump in and out of, which worked pretty well. We used a single electric poly-wire for the cattle and horses, which the dogs learned to jump over or go under, depending on height. For horses, we've left the paddock gates propped open and put a stall-guard type rope or chain across the opening so the dog could go under, but not horses. Sometimes we set up temporary paddocks INSIDE the main pasture, and leave a border of pasture all the way around, which allows the dog to remain in the big pasture, but fully circle and protect the smaller enclosure inside the pasture--they just can't get inside of that pen. I am now in the process of installing actual flaps as dog doors into some fences and gates to allow the dogs to move between paddocks as desired, but not other animals. No doubt, thought the easiest remedy is to have multiple dogs. I move the dogs with the herds/flocks when we rotate, and I switch which dog is with which group of livestock to ensure they all guard everything. I also periodically put the dogs together in a bigger pasture so they have a playmate and remember each other. It works well for us, as we actually breed Colorado Mountain Dogs, so this allows me to keep our stud separate from the girls when needed, or to isolate a mother with her litter into one area and still have other areas guarded. 

So, lots of options, it really boils down to your goals and your setup. Hope that helps!


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

One other thought....is it necessary to build your paddocks in a permanent way? When we teach our classes, we always show our set up, which is a solidly built, permanent, welded wire, perimeter fence that encloses the entire main pasture. Then, we rotate the animals within the main pasture using electric poly-net (for poultry or goats) or electric poly-rope for horses and steers. This allows us a lot more flexibility in grazing, based on seasonal growth rates of the forage. Then, there are a few areas, that, after a couple of years of saying "I wish I had a fence here," I would build another permanent fence. Outside the main pasture, we rotate goats through our woodlands using electric poly-net, and we rotate hogs through the woods using 1-2 lines (based on their size) of electric poly-rope. No permanent fences are needed. Sorry if off topic, but it can save you a bucket load of money and a lot of regret to go as temporary as possible as long as possible, until you know exactly what you want.


----------



## Lupine (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a similar concern until a friend recommended I Google "LGD jump gates". Redgate's sentiments about fencing reflect mine, but in some situations, semi-permanence is a good compromise.

My cross-fencing design for intensive grazing includes posts for moveable gates (which include the jump-through) between one-acre sections, which are fenced with electric netting. Perimeter fencing is seven to nine strand high tensile electric (wire return). Sub-paddocks are fenced with poly wire or rope, supported by step-ins. The dog can scoot under the polywire, or hop it if it is set up for porkers. 

Mind you, I'm still finishing the new pasture, so this is just theory...but it seems to work for others.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Lupine said:


> I had a similar concern until a friend recommended I Google "LGD jump gates". Redgate's sentiments about fencing reflect mine, but in some situations, semi-permanence is a good compromise.
> 
> My cross-fencing design for intensive grazing includes posts for moveable gates (which include the jump-through) between one-acre sections, which are fenced with electric netting. Perimeter fencing is seven to nine strand high tensile electric (wire return). Sub-paddocks are fenced with poly wire or rope, supported by step-ins. The dog can scoot under the polywire, or hop it if it is set up for porkers.
> 
> Mind you, I'm still finishing the new pasture, so this is just theory...but it seems to work for others.


Have searched this before with little luck but found this at the top of search page, 2 excellent videos:
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRrqVzy1vj0"]Glenn Kopp Jump Gate[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwjSSqybkJw"]Glenn Kop Jump Gate 2[/ame]


----------

